# Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Hallo Communtiy!


Heute hat der deutsche Hersteller "Roccat" zwei neue Gamingmäuse vorgestellt. 

- Roccat Kone XTD
- Roccat Lua

*Roccat Kone XTD:*

Die Roccat Kone XTD ist eine Weiterentwicklung der Roccat Kone [+], und stellt damit das neue Flaggschiff der Roccat-Flotte dar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- LED-Beleuchtung
- gesleevtes Kabel
- Lasersensor mit bis zu 8.200 dpi

Mehr Daten sind bis jetzt noch nicht bekannt. 

Erscheinen soll die Roccat Kone XTD anfang Oktober 2012. 


*Roccat Lua: *

Anders als die Kone XTD ist die Lua eine Maus die sowohl für Rechts- als auch Linkshänder geeignet ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Drei-Tasten Maus
- opitscher Sensor bis zu 2.000 dpi (frei einstellbar)
- gesleevtes Kabel

Erscheinen soll die Roccat Lua bereits im August 2012


Weder für die Roccat Kone XTD noch für die Roccat Lua gibt es bis jetzt einen offiziellen Preis. 

Auf der E3 und der Computex will Roccat die beiden neuen Mäuse genauer vorstellen. Ebenso soll dort auch die ROCCAT Power-Grid-App präsentiert werden. 

Gruß
Pain


Quelle: Roccat to Unveil Groundbreaking Gear at Computex | techPowerUp


----------



## Iceananas (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Hoffentlich mit Mausrädern, die länger als 2 Monate halten


----------



## TempestX1 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> - umgestaltete Roccat-Logo
> - XTD-Schriftzug


Yea. Schon allein die zwei Punkte sind für mich ein Kaufgrund der Maus 
Ich habe schon lange auf diese beiden Features gewartet. Kann es kaum erwarten.

[wer Ironie findet hat sie gefunden]


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Yea. Schon allein die zwei Punkte sind für mich ein Kaufgrund der Maus
> Ich habe schon lange auf diese beiden Features gewartet. Kann es kaum erwarten.
> 
> [wer Ironie findet hat sie gefunden]


 
Ist ja gut.  Habs verstanden, und geändert^^


----------



## Seabound (11. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich werden die qualitativ besser. Ich hatte 2 x Kova [+]. Zweimal deshalb, weil ich die erste umgetauscht hatte. Das einzig gute bis jetzt von Roccat is mein Taito Mousepad. Aber Mäuse würde ich von Roccat nicht mehr kaufen. Leider, da optisch ansprechend.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Hoffentlich schmiltz bei denen nicht auch der Kleber wie bei der Pyra. Das hat sich angefühlt als ob man die Maus in Honig gelegt hat.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

bei der kone hat sich ja optisch garnichts geändert. 
bin mit meiner kone+ bisher immer zufrieden gewesen. 
mal sehen wie sich dann die neue kone macht. 
werde es auf jedenfall mal testen.

was mich nur stört ist das zu laute mausrad


----------



## Bagui (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Bin mit meiner Kone [+] voll zufrieden. Musste vorher viel darüber lesen das Leute Probleme damit haben, bis jetzt hab ich keine und hoffe es bleibt so. 
Finde Roccat Mäuse liegen sehr gut in der Hand, kann sie daher nur empfehlen. Das gesleevte Kabel und die mehr dpi sind für mich jedoch kein Kaufgrund.
Trotzdem eine coole Maus danke für die Info


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



> Das gesleevte Kabel und die mehr dpi sind für mich jedoch kein Kaufgrund.
> Trotzdem eine coole Maus danke für die Info


Das sind ja auch nur die Infos, die bis jetzt bekannt sind. 
Sobald es mehr Infos gibt, wandern die sofort in den Thread hier.


----------



## HZA (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Hmmm... An welche "mehr Infos" hast du denn gedacht? Das Kabel und der neue Sensor ADNS-A9800 von Avago sind wirklich neu. Alles andere wurde maximal ein wenig verschönert/verändert.


----------



## Seabound (11. Mai 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> was mich nur stört ist das zu laute mausrad



Du meinst, das laute Quietschen?


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Du meinst, das laute Quietschen?


 ne quietschen tut bei mir nichts.
wenn ich das rad drehe, rattert das so. das finde ich schon etwas zu laut, wenn man mal konzentriert am arbeiten ist.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



HZA schrieb:


> Hmmm... An welche "mehr Infos" hast du denn gedacht? Das Kabel und der neue Sensor ADNS-A9800 von Avago sind wirklich neu. Alles andere wurde maximal ein wenig verschönert/verändert.


 
Neue Treiberfunktionen, und was das hier zu bedeuten hat: „_neusten Gaming Innovationen_“.  (Steht auf Compubase) 
Ich glaub ja nicht das damit nur der Sensor gemeint ist.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

je nach laune wechseln sich die farben selbstständig


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



dj*viper schrieb:


> je nach laune wechseln sich die farben selbstständig


 Fast, aber nicht ganz! Siehe hier:
ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - ROCCAT LABS » ROCCAT Labs » ROCCAT Talk©
(Nach ganz unten scrollen)


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

haha, das ist ja wie ambilight^^

find, das hat was


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Dann schau dir das mal an.
ROCCAT™ - Power-Grid


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

ja das kenn ich schon, find die idee ganz gut. aber ob und wie es läuft, werden wir noch sehen.
bin nicht abgeneigt, mir so ne tastatur anzuschaffen. iphone ist ja schon da^^


----------



## Kuomo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Mal schauen, aber eigentlich tuts meine Kone+ noch. JA auch das Mausrad!


----------



## HZA (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Mal schauen, aber eigentlich tuts meine Kone+ noch. JA auch das Mausrad!


 Das wundert wohl 'jeden'.


----------



## xxRathalos (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Hoffe auch das die XTD Mausradmäßig besser wird, habe auch die kone+ und alles ist noch heil,
aber bei nem freund von mir hat es schon 2 Mäuse erwischt(mausrad, wer hätte es gedacht) er hat sich jetzt ne andere maus geholt........


----------



## MARIIIO (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Bei Eingabegeräten geht eben nix über Logitech. meine MX518 verrichtet seit ca. 6 Jahren ihren Dienst noch wie am ersten Tag. Legendär, diese Maus...


----------



## Tron5496 (13. Mai 2012)

Oh man, baue mir grad nen PC zusammen und will nicht bis Oktober ohne Maus arbeiten.
Ich hol mir einfach die Kone [+] 
Das mit dem neuen Konzept wichtige Informationen auf dem Handy anzeigen zu können finde ich interessant, mal sehen was sich da entwickelt.


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

ist der DPI Wert nun ein Wettrennmodus wie die Megapixel bei Digitalkameras oder Handys einst ?


----------



## starchildx (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



Stifflersmum schrieb:


> ist der DPI Wert nun ein Wettrennmodus wie die Megapixel bei Digitalkameras oder Handys einst ?


 
jup, es gibt ja leute die der ansicht sind dass von 10000 kill in cs 3 wegen dem tollen sensor waren o0


----------



## Seabound (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



Stifflersmum schrieb:


> ist der DPI Wert nun ein Wettrennmodus wie die Megapixel bei Digitalkameras oder Handys einst ?


 

Natürlich.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Was bringen so hohe DPI-Werte überhaupt. Ein Freund und ich haben mal vor 2 Wochen auf einer LAN die DPI von 70% auf 40% runtergeschraubt, nur aus Fun. Ergebnis: Mehr Skills, besseres Zielen, bei dennoch gleicher Beweglichkeit - Außerdem trainierst du deine Hand noch mit dazu.


----------



## Seabound (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Man kann die Maus halt besser auf die eignen Bedürfnisse anpassen, da man nen größeren Spielraum beim den Einstellungen hat. Aber ab ner gewissen DPI wirds echt sinnlos. Selbst für den highesten Highsenser.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Die Maus hat mit der Beleuchtung und dem Mondsichellöwenlogo etwas einzigartiges, hoffentlich wird das Mausrad perfektioniert, dann wird sie meine nächste Maus, auch wenn ich nur im Bereich der 400-4000 DPI spiele.


----------



## Willforce (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*

Ich würde mich noch über ein Frontschwert, Seitenschweller und einen coolen Heckdiffusor freuen. 

Ich nutze noch immer die Kone ohne [+]. Sie verrichtet ihren Dienst schon seit ihrem Verkaufsstart ohne Probleme zu machen.


----------



## Seabound (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roccat - Kone XTD & Lua angekündigt!*



Willforce schrieb:


> Ich würde mich noch über ein Frontschwert, Seitenschweller und einen coolen Heckdiffusor freuen.
> .


 
So weit hergeholt, ist dass nicht. Bei der Kova [+] soll ein Sportwagen (angeblich der Lamborghini Murcielago) als Designvorbild gedient haben.


----------

